# C&S - club member discount code



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

Any one have the discount code? got a huge order to put in ASAP :thumb:


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Discount codes were removed in favour of cheaper prices on the site, don't think you'll find one anymore.

Small chance I could be wrong though


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

FocusDan said:


> Discount codes were removed in favour of cheaper prices on the site, don't think you'll find one anymore.
> 
> Small chance I could be wrong though


Nope all the codes have been removed as far as i know! :lol:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

No need for discount codes when its cheaper than anywhere else


----------

